# Could use your help...



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I am presently working for a general contractor and during the past few months designed a massive deck that I entered in the Deckorators Railing contest that shows the best use of their product within an environment. I am not sure if any of you are familiar with Deckorators Railings or not but they manufacturer deck material such as railings and post caps and things of that sort. 

I designed this deck, 2 levels, 1000 sq. ft. pretty neat if I do say so myself. 

Well anyway. Deckorators emailed contractors on their list to submit photos of decks they have designed/built using their products. I entered some photos of this deck and was chosen as one of the six finalists. now people can go online and vote for the best one. The link is below. I am not saying vote for me, but the one you think is best. By the way, Ours is #6.

I am especially proud of this one because I do landscaping on the side and my partner and I did all the landscaping around this residence (total of about 8 months of sidework).

I am just very proud of all of this and I am telling everyone about it.

http://deckorators.com/FavoriteDeck.aspx

I hope you like. I wish I had night pics, even more beautiful all lit up.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Voted. And yours was honestly the best.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll definately go vote


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

same here. wish i had a deck like that :-(


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Very nice i have voted aswell!

- Jonno


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

voted
I agree....yours is the best....Im not just saying that, I really like it



now when are you going to put one like that on our house? jk


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> now when are you going to put one like that on our house? jk


When hes done putting one at our house lydia :-D


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Do ever do any stone mason projects?

I got away from construction/manual labor, but I do miss it... I'm behind a desk workin' for the man. I do get to do some tile work with my friend every now and again.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The only thing I have done in the stone mason's realm is a bluestone patio at the above residence. 4" compacted minus, 2-3" of mortar, then the stone. I used portland with a lot of sand and some coloring for the grout. 

I mainly stick with block walls, up to 4' (before they need Geo grid) mostly deco planters, loose stone walks and patios and planting. I myself prefer the design part of it but in the beggining it also requires you to do the labor part as well.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I voted for yours but it sorta hard to tell which deck is best because of the different angles of view for the decks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

i voted for yours! it really was the best! very awesome!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO VOTED! WE WON, WE WON, WE WON!

Pretty Excited about the whole thing.

Once again thank you!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go!!!

Congratulations!
-Flynn


----------

